# Betta t-shirts in my online shop!



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope it's okay to put this here!

I recently started an online shop for t-shirts and such. I have a design based on my first betta girl, Ann, and am working on more. I'm taking requests for custom betta designs, too, if anyone wants one based on their own fish!

The design, and how it looks on a t-shirt:













Click on the images to check them out! You can get this design on a bunch of other products, too, like keychains and computer/phone skins.

PM me if you want a custom design!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks so much! <3


----------

